# recommend me a cool Wagner dvd



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

title says it all really 

ohh but subtitles would be a bonus


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

and not this Wagner --- the other guy that wrote operas


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

im considering - this

http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Das-Rheingold-DVD-Video/dp/B000YD7S12


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

you know --- an opera but like a movie with cool special effects and all the bells and whistles

come on, put your nerd hats on ------- hook me up


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

arrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhh - im going to bed


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

You want Karajan's Rhinegold on DVD.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Easily this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Lohengrin-Zeppenfeld/dp/B007ZB7UT6/ref=tmm_dvd_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=1-1&qid=1422991260


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Hans-Jürgen Syberberg's Parsifal.


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

excellent -- thank you folks all every much


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Mandryka said:


> Hans-Jürgen Syberberg's Parsifal.


Has anyone actually ever been able to sit through this? I went to see it in the theater when it came out and I slept through most of it.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

bigshot said:


> Has anyone actually ever been able to sit through this? I went to see it in the theater when it came out and I slept through most of it.


Yes, twice .......


----------

